# RAM vs VRAM question



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

When I first got my "Dell Dimm3000" I had asked a question about video cards and what I'd need for games. Based on the replys I got an nVidia GeForce FX 5200 128mb PCI (PCI cause thats all a Dell Dimm3000 can take)

Before I installed the video card, "Guild Wars" wouldn't play at all.
After I installed the video card, "Guild Wars" would play, but laggy.

My "Dell Dimm3000" had 256mb RAM.

This week I just got another 256mb of RAM to equal 512mb RAM.

Now "Guild Wars" runs almost perfectly.


So my question is,... What did the extra RAM do to help the game? I thought that was what the VRAM was for. My comp already had more than suggested amount of RAM, so I don't get it.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The system requirements for Guild Wars are:

```
Minimum System Specs:

        * Windows® XP/2000/ME/98
        * Intel Pentium® III 800 Mhz or equivalent
        * 256 MB RAM
        * CD-ROM Drive
        * 2 GB Available HDD Space
        * ATI Radeon 8500 or GeForce 3 or 4 MX Series Video Card with 32MB of VRAM
        * 16-bit Sound Card
        * Internet connection
        * Keyboard and mouse

    Recommended System Specs:

        * Windows® XP/2000/ME/98
        * Intel Pentium® III 1GHz or equivalent
        * 512 MB RAM
        * CD-ROM Drive
        * 2 GB Available HDD Space
        * ATI Radeon 9000 or GeForce 4 Ti Series Video Card with 64MB of VRAM
        * 16-bit Sound Card
        * Internet connection
        * Keyboard and mouse
```
You have to take the minimum specs with a grain of salt. [sarcasm]The minimum spec usually is the minimal computer which can run the game in frames per second instead of seconds per frame.[/sarcasm] Most games keep most of their data structures in motherboard RAM. Then the textures and geometry (the stuff used to draw the 3D models) are only transfered to the video card's RAM when needed. If you don't have enough motherboard RAM then you can end up moving things between motherboard RAM and the swap file which can definitely slow the game down momentarily due to the hard disk access. You need to have enough motherboard RAM to hold all the game data, the operating system, and all active programs. If you're short on motherboard RAM then things definitely get choppy. That's why both of my computers have 2 gig of RAM. There's definitely no swapping going on (well... until I fire up PhotoShop with a big image).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well the ram is for the cpu doing all the number chrunching. it has to calculate how it needs to look. the vram is for the vid card to do the drawing. so they work together. the more ram you have, the faster the cpu can get the info to the vid card. the more vram you have, the faster the vid card can draw the screen. if there is not enough ram, then the vid card is sitting waiting for the cpu to send it info. if there is not enough vram, then the vid card can't draw the screen as fast as the cpu is sending it info, and start skipping things to keep up. hope this helps you understand the relastionship of the two.


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks both of you.
I kinda feel dumb cause I didn't realize Guild Wars had a suggested RAM of 512.

I understand it better now, thanks again!


----------



## Michelangelo (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a question!

If I get another 512 for my LAPTOP, Making it 1GB RAM, but my laptop doesn't have a video card, would Guild Wars play good, or do I need the card no matter what my RAM?

I was just wondering if my laptop has a chance, cause I can't get a video card for it.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

It looks like your laptop uses the Intel 855GME chipset which doesn't have much 3D horsepower. In that case, 512MB isn't your bottleneck so going from 512MB to 1GB probably won't help much at all. Guild Wars should run at about the same speed with 512MB and 1GB. You need faster video hardware but you can't change it in that laptop.


----------

